# And if your not christened ?



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
I wonder if you could tell me ?
If someone didn't have their baby or child christened and something awful happened , would the baby still go to heaven or not ? 
Thankyou 
Freespirit


----------



## ritzi

free  

i won't give my opinion as i think everyone believes their own thing re christening, dedications, adult baptism or nothing   

the most important thing is what you think hun - perhaps if you are concerned you could contact your local church and have a chat about your personal circumstances   

ritz


----------



## Mish3434

Freespirit, 

IMHO Yes I do believe the child would still go to heaven whether he or she was christened or not.  I believe we are all Gods children, and I really don't think God would turn away one of his children.

Shelley x


----------



## sallywags

This is a tricky one, as i suppose it depends what you believe.  I agree with shelley that if you believe in god, it shouldn't matter whether a child is christened - i've never seen being christened as an insurance policy!! (hedging your bets, my mum calls it!)

If you don't believe, then it doesn't matter anyway i suppose....

I also agree with ritzi, that it might be worth having a chat with someone locally to sound out your thoughts.


----------



## freespirit.

Thankyou for all your answers . I was hoping that there was a firm answer , but it seems there isn't .Unfortunatly  I am not really in a position to go to church and ask the vicar , thats why i hoped one of you ladies would know .
If anyone else reads and has a firmer idea i would appreciate the feedback , or is it just a case of if you beleive they would then they would ?


----------



## Boggy

Hiya

I am a Christian, and I believe babies go to Heaven - baptised/christened or not. Baby baptism in my church isn't about making sure the baby gets to heaven, but instead about the parents and church promising to raise the child knowing about God and praying for them.

I find this helpful:  In a football match the referee can't/would be wrong to send a player off if they made a mistake but didn't know the rules.  It's the same with heaven - babies don't know the rules, they don't know right/wrong so God won't send them anywhere - they'll stay with him

My DH is a church minister in a national church, and this is what he teaches and we all firmly believe.

Bx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

A lot of evil people (murderers, rapists, etc) were Christened as children, do you think they will get an automatic pass into heaven compared with someone who has not been Christened, but have lived their lives as Christian as possible?
God watches us all and helps us all and shows us pathways to take, the choice is ours. If you live your life as a Christian, but were on a desert Island with no bible to read and no church to go to, the love would still be in your heart, would it not? Christianity, loving God is in your heart and cannot simply be demonstrated by a 30 minute ceremony before you even knew how to walk or talk and had not even taken a path, good or bad.
Jesus lived his life as a good person, trying to show others how to live their lives as good people - all this good-doing happened before he was Baptized by John... If you live your life in a Christian way without being Christened, then God will not forsake you.


----------



## Suzie

I totally agree with Boggy 

We dont baptise babies in our church but we have a dedication service where the parents promise to love and nurture the baby and teach them the word of God 

Free - I believe we are judged on how we conduct our lives and the choices we make etc and God would not look at children/baby this way and loves them all regardless of whether they have been christened

I have not been christened but I attend church and believe in God 

x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Suzie said:


> the parents promise to love and nurture the baby and teach them the word of God


I agree that it is the parents and Godparents who in the _traditional_ ceremony promise to teach the children the word of God, but I think my point is, that it is the individual's actions throughout life that will determine if they 'get to heaven or not' to also quote Freespirit. A young and innocent by default child WILL get into heaven, that is my personal belief.

It is down to us all as individuals, nothing more or less. We all have a responsibility to each other, but if you lead your life in a 'bad' way, you ain't getting into heaven... you could always repent though! LOL!

A x


----------



## freespirit.

So sorry i posted my question ages ago and have only just responded to you all .
 so much for taking the time to answer my post , you have settled my mind .
I was not and have not been in a position to go and talk to the vicar about this , and to be honest wasn't really sure if it was an appropriate thig to be asking  
But I do feel settled by your responses - Thankyou


----------



## Kolar

Hi Freespirit,

In my opinion, yes .
Jesus died so that EVERYONE can be saved and pass into heaven  .
Baptism/christening is therefore essentially a marker of belonging to the church and its' community, rather than a guarantee of passage to heaven, because this guarantee has already been obtained by Jesus' death and resurrection.

Love &    
x


----------

